# Magyar-amerikai pár Kanadába vándorolna...



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

Sziasztok,

Én magyar állampolgár vagyok, a párom amerikai. Jelenleg az USA-ban élünk, nekem diákvízumom van. Mivel mindketten nők vagyunk, az USA-ban nem lehetünk házasok, bár már 5 éve együtt vagyunk. Szeretnénk pár év múlva Kanadában letelepedni. A páromnak Master's degree-je van, természetesen amerikai egyetemről. Nekem egyelőre csak Associate's degree-m amerikai főiskoláról, de kétnyelvű vagyok, otthon fordítottam és tanítottam. Itt az USA-ban évekig dolgoztam főiskolai könyvtárakban, jelenleg tanársegéd vagyok angolból. Úgy tudjuk, hogy a kanadai Permanent Resident bevándorláshoz az azonos nemű párokat családtagoknak tekintik, ha egy bizonyos ideje együtt élnek. Tudja-e valaki, hogy milyen eséllyel indulhatunk így ketten a Permanent Residencyért? A másik kérdésem, hogy mennyi pénzünk kell hogy legyen, és hogy az adósságok (főleg diákhitel) nem rontják-e az esélyeinket?

Előre is köszönöm,
Ainethil


----------



## ilves (2007 December 31)

Ainethil írta:


> Úgy tudjuk, hogy a kanadai Permanent Resident bevándorláshoz az azonos nemű párokat családtagoknak tekintik, ha egy bizonyos ideje együtt élnek.


Valoban, Kandaban bevandorlasi szempontbol (es talan minden egyeb szempontbol) a common-law partnerseg a hazassaggal ekvivalensnek szamit. Legalabb 1 evnyi bizonyitott egyutteles utan common-law partnernek tekintik az azonosnemu parokat is.



Ainethil írta:


> Tudja-e valaki, hogy milyen eséllyel indulhatunk így ketten a Permanent Residencyért?


Ha megvan a pontszam, akkor jo esellyel. Ha a hazastarsi kapcsolat bizonyithato, akkor a tipusa erre nincs hatassal.



Ainethil írta:


> A másik kérdésem, hogy mennyi pénzünk kell hogy legyen, és hogy az adósságok (főleg diákhitel) nem rontják-e az esélyeinket?


Ket szemelyre jelenleg $12,659-t kell bemutatni: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/funds.asp
Adossagoknak ebbol a szempontbol nincs jelentosege, ez a kerdes fel sem merul a procedura soran.


----------



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

Köszönöm szépen részletes és profi válaszodat! Sokat segítettél.


----------

